# Teile des Grafikbereichs auf Buttons, Menuleiste usw



## hopftom (10. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, dass beim Verkleinern des Frames Teile des Grafikbereichs (Panel auf dem mit einem Threat ziemlich schnell und viel gezeichnet wird) auf Buttons, Menuleiste oder teilweise auch dazwischen erscheint. D.h. der Grafikbereich ist ganz normal nur Teile liegen über den anderen Komponenten. Sieht aus wie auf einem Schlachtfeld! Wie kann das sein? Evtl ein Problem mit doubleBuffering? Was könnte man dagegen machen?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß
hopftom


----------



## lin (10. Nov 2005)

hm, heavy- und lightweight-Mix? Bzw. verwendest du Swing und AWT gemischt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2005)

Fasll du wie lin beschrieben hat, AWT und Swing gemischt haben solltest, guck mal bitte in die FAQ, da gibts einen Beitrag dazu.


----------

